# new laptop



## TehJinxedOne (Apr 12, 2008)

I just got a new laptop, how decent is it? 

Gateway MA7
Windows XP (about to be switched to Linux)
Intel Centrino Duo processor.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 12, 2008)

Depends on whatchya usin' it for? Not good for gmaing but good for everything else up to 3d modeling I wouldn't use it rendering live but web browsing and chatting and even perhaps some older games will run fine on it, just to let you know you could of gotten something for about $700 and Twice as good from Gateway, how much was it?

Even though its a nice lappy, be proud ^.=.^


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, I'm not into gaming, I mainly use it for web browsing, typing up reports and articles/rants. Music/Ipod such as that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 13, 2008)

Even though they are expensive Id reccomend Alienware, theyre reall good.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Apr 13, 2008)

I really can't buy a laptop that costs as much as a used car.


----------



## yak (Apr 13, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> Windows XP (about to be switched to Linux)


Then you'll be happy knowing this at least - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632785. All the hardware in that notebook seems to be compatible, which is a little bit surprising. 


Overall, that notebook doesn't seem to be bad for it's price and intended usage.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 13, 2008)

Huh. That's interesting.

I guess Gateway only sold their Business/Education stuff to MPC and are continuing to do consumer products.

That's not a terrible laptop. I've also got a Gateway laptop, and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 13, 2008)

Umm...when you buy Ailenware, which is owned by Dell now, your paying a lot for the name, if you custom build you could get equal or better for 40% less. No joke. What you have here is fine for anything anyway unless your gaming then upgrade but this is great for everything else, I'd love to have one of these right now for my mate.


----------

